# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Munoz vs Yushin Okami Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Mark 'The Filipino Wrecking Machine' Munoz vs Yushin 'Thunder' Okami at UFC on Versus 2 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mark Munoz is a tough wrecking ball of a fighter but I voted for my boy Okami. He's got the chin to stand with Munoz and I see him taking Munoz down and grinding on the ground to a late TKO or decision victory.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I picked Munoz, but i think it could go either way, should be a cracking fight!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Munoz here. I think he will outwrestle Okami and pick up a win.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Okami by way of a striking clinic.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Okami by complete domination!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Munoz by ground and pound destruction. Love Munoz's ground and pound. You don't see lay and pray from Munoz, he punishes guys on the ground. Best G+P at MW by miles AFAIC. Just be a matter of whether he can outwrestle Okami in the first place, and I personally think he can.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Easy fight for okami. munoz' wrestling is nothing to brag about. he has struggled to TD all his past opponents and will struggle even harder against "thunder"


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I really cant get hyped for this fight Munoz is alright but Okami bores me and I think Munoz takes it will take Okami down and GNP and Okami wont be able to LNP


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Munoz has the advantage.

Munoz has been training with Anderson Silva helping him prepare for the Sonnen fight. He may also have been training with Lyoto and other top level fighters considering they're all in the same gym. I'm expecting Munoz to reach a new level. 

I'll guess Okami is tagged HARD at some point. The energy and focus leaves him, and Munoz finishes him off.

Munoz by TKO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cageside Seats: Okami Vs Munoz Breakdown*

ushin Okami has an 8-2 record since joining the UFC, with his only losses coming to Rich Franklin and Chael Sonnen. Okami is known for his wrestling ability and his ground and pound game, but recent fights have shown an improving kickboxing game as well. His most recent fight was a battering of Lucio Linhares, where Okami dominated on the feet as well as with ground and pound. Okami has a reputation as a grinder, a fighter who wears down opponents and is not afraid to win ugly fights. He can be outstruck (Rich Franklin), and he can be outwrestled (Chael Sonnen), but both of those losses were to elite fighters in the top five of the division. BloodyElbow's consensus rankings currently have Okami as the #8 middleweight in the world.

Mark Munoz is a former two-time All American wrestler and NCAA champion at Oklahoma State. After moving from the WEC to the UFC, Munoz was knocked out by a Matt Hamill head kick in his first UFC bout. After that fight, Munoz dropped from the light heavyweight division to the middleweight division and has rebounded to win 3 consecutive fights. Munoz utilizes a ground and pound game based off his amateur wrestling ability, and he has finished his last two fights via powerful ground strikes. He's got major power on the ground, but he has had trouble keeping his opponent down at times. His stand up is not terrible, but it can be exploited by good strikers.

The central question of this fight is which fighter can impose their wrestling onto the other. Munoz is more decorated as a wrestler, but Okami seems to be every bit the MMA wrestler that Munoz is. Munoz seems to have at least a bit more powerful ground and pound than Okami does, but he doesn't seem to be able to completely smother and grind out opponents like Okami can. If Munoz wins this fight, it will likely be because he was able to get Okami down and finish him quickly with a flurry of strikes. Okami has more paths to victory: he's a more well-rounded fighter, and should have an advantage standing. Okami may look to take down the Filipino wrestler, or he may simply use his wrestling to neutralize Munoz's takedowns in order to win the fight standing. It's hard to say which fighter will be able to dictate the wrestling game, but Okami is a more well-rounded fighter and is rightfully the favorite. Watch for Okami use his wrestling to keep the fight standing and wear down Munoz en route to a decision victory.

Yushin Okami over Mark Munoz via decision

completely argree, munoz has struggled to TD most of his opponents and will do the same with yushin.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Munoz's last day of training for the fight:






And interview:



> It's only been four months since Mark Munoz's gym officially opened, but much like his life, everything has moved so fast.
> 
> The Lake Forest, Calif.-based Reign Training Center has gone from a room with a mat to a full-fledged hotbed of talent with Munoz (8-1 MMA, 3-1 UFC) as a beacon for fighters in need of good wrestling.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

gotta go with munoz by gnp hes going to put hands all over okami WAR MUNOZ


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll go with the phillipino wrecking machine, I don't know, nor have I seen enough of Okami. Going with the gut pick here, could be wrong. I just love the way Munoz punishes the body of his opponent on the ground. Other fighters need to start working their opponent's body like that.


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

If Okami can defend takedowns better than against Sonnen he will take this by decision. Otherwise Munoz by TKO @ 2nd.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

i literally don't have a clue which way this is going!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*WAR OKAMI!!!!!!*​


Let's go THUNDER!!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Walker said:


> *WAR OKAMI!!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> Let's go THUNDER!!!!! :thumb02:


i agree.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy shit when did Big John decide he would work UFC events again? I thought he didn't want to.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Munoz looks scared in the stand up. Wth?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

10-9 Okami. Mark got the take down but didnt do to much. could be a 10-10 aswell.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I score that round for Okami.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Munoz looks scared in the stand up. Wth?


Because he's a wrestler who's been KO'd, DUH!


Good first round for Okami!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, Okami is looking real good!!!!


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Munoz isnt setting up his strikes right.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

woah this just got interesting!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

great flurry from Munoz!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

10-9 Okami...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

if it carries on like this it will be split.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Muonz just tied it up
RD 1 Okami
RD 2 Munoz


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

19-19 to me.
Last round goes for the decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am very impressed that Okami has been able to stop the takedown like he has.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Munoz's takedowns have been pants in this fight!


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I think Okami has the match. 
Munoz is over-dependent on his takedowns.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That jab that knocked Munoz down at the three minute mark remind anyone else of Silvas KO of Forrest?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am very impressed that Okami has been able to stop the takedown like he has.


It should win him the fight.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

barring a miracle UD Okami


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

29-28 Okami for me.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

29-28 Okami


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

either 30-27 or possibly 29-28, but defo a UD for Okami


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think it should be Omani, but it all depends on who you gave round one to.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess noone ever taught Munoz to set up the shot?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Okami might have stolen it with that last round...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oamkiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> That jab that knocked Munoz down at the three minute mark remind anyone else of Silvas KO of Forrest?


lol yea it did. His legs gave out when I got rocked. Kinda slipped a bit.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think Okami might have stolen it with that last round...


I wouldn´t call it stealing as he dominated the fight imo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> That jab that knocked Munoz down at the three minute mark remind anyone else of Silvas KO of Forrest?


It was a hook.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

okami better not get robbed


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

no way that was a SD but anyway...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

wow SD?? I thought the judges were gonna balls up another decision for a sec there!


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Split? Really?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Only 1 bad judge out of 3.
Not so bad as we have seen before. :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

SPLIT? 

Okami earned that one bigtime. He did everything he said he would.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Good decision, good fight.

Bad translator.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

the hell i didnt see the knockdown for Mark. weird. probably why i thought it was a UD.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I wouldn´t call it stealing as he dominated the fight imo.


Depends. First round was close. Second I gave to Mark. Third was all Okami.

Close fight up until the third, though I'm open to a rewatch.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

I was a little surpised by the split decision. Seemed like Okami dominated 13 minutes of that fight. I would have given round 2 to Munoz just since he dropped Okami, but 1 and 3 were all Okami.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

was that Usain Bolt next to Tito??


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

im sorry, the right guy won and thats good but split? why on earth is that a split decision? am I still green as an MMA fan that I saw that as complete control by Okami? his TDD was more effective than Munoz's TD's, surely they should be scored the same? stand up Okami got stronger and stronger.

hmm just seemed very odd to me.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Whoa, that was a little too close, but the right guy won. I'm guessing one of the judges scored the 1st round for Munoz.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Bullshit split for the decision- Munoz just tried the crap single takedown even after having the advantage in the 2nd with the good shot. How can they give the fight to Munoz when he can't do anything but grab a leg and do nothing?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Depends. First round was close. Second I gave to Mark. Third was all Okami.
> 
> Close fight up until the third, though I'm open to a rewatch.


Despiste of not making any real damage, Okami managed to impose his will at the 1st.
At least i saw it that way.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

WHO WAS THE JUDGE THAT GAVE THE FIGHT TO MUNOZ!!

I call robbery at best, FIRE THAT SUCKER!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

yes okami won


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

japan will be very happy today.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Well that was awful to watch. Munoz was in desperation mode the entire fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> WHO WAS THE JUDGE THAT GAVE THE FIGHT TO MUNOZ!!
> 
> I call robbery at best, FIRE THAT SUCKER!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Despiste of not making any real damage, Okami managed to impose his will at the 1st.
> At least i saw it that way.


Okami definitely controlled the pace of the first, though I have to wonder what the take down merited in a round where little offence was put forth by both fighters. Though that could just be Joe Rogan talking, lol. Either way, Okami ultimately deserved the win, and I'm happy to see him climbing the ladder once more. Big night for Japanese MMA.


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow, I almost threw up for a second. Whomever gave the fight to Munoz should have his balls dribbled by a San diego transvestie prostitue.

That was about as bad as Evan Dunham vs. Tyson Griffin


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad Okami won, didn't see the SD coming after the fight though....Dana is right though, can't leave it to the judges.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Should of definitely been a majority decision for Okami but at least he still got the win.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep wanting to make a post of some worth, but that russian girl in the black top keeps distracting me. woof woof!

I'd love the judges to give reasons why they score the fight the way they do, cos giving the fight to Munoz was crazy talk! Walker pretty much summed it up


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup, go figure Cecil Peoples was the one who gave it to Munoz.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the few fights I got right. Okami is wayyyy too experienced for Munoz. Mark needs to tighten up his arsenal namely his striking. Kool guy, but I love it when fighters shut out wrestlers.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good performance from Okami, but I was disappointed by Munoz's performance in all honesty. He had an excellent college wrestling record but his takedowns looked awful. Just ended up laying down holding onto one of Okami's legs. Okami did show excellent TDD, but Munoz's takedowns were pretty poor in all honesty. Guess it also proves just how good Sonnen's wrestling is really, to dominate Okami like he did.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

To be fair if Okami never fought Chael then Mark probably would have been able to get the takedown easier. Its Chaels ass whooping to Okami that stopped Mark from getting the TD.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 2, 2009)

*Cecil Peoples at it again!!*

Cecil Peoples was the lone dissenting judge in the decision. Peoples awarded Munoz the first and second rounds, while the remaining two officials felt Okami won the first and third. 


Could not believe Peoples awared Munoz the fight, Okami won the fight clearly. 

Terrible judging once again!

get rid of this guy!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the guy just does this to piss us off... Or he is somewhat retarded.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Honestly, this is one of the worst "split decisions" I've ever seen. Why would anyone feel Munoz won that fight? He had his ass kicked the ENTIRE fight..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is actually worse as a ref than he is as a judge.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Cecil Peoples scores hanging onto someone's leg and never completing a takedown more favorably than defending the takedown over and over and hitting your opponent along the way.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

im not surprised.. look he cant judge for shit, i cant cook for shit but at least i stay my ass out of the kitchen.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Doh. I'll have to bet my remaining credits on James Toney, now.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

It´s about time time someone starts a petition to trow Cecil Peoples out of mma.

Not me since my English is not so great 

I´ll sign it though...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I know Rogan said it multiple times but this fight just goes to show you how damn good Chael Sonnens wrestling and control really is.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I know Rogan said it multiple times but this fight just goes to show you how damn good Chael Sonnens wrestling and control really is.


Exactly MC! This fight was the perfect example, on how damn good of an MMA Wrestler Chael really is. He completely dominated Okami.. and Okami completely shut down one of the best Wrestler in Munoz.

I'm starting to feel extremely confident with my Challenge guys :thumb02:

One more fight for Okami and he should get a title shot!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Honestly, this is one of the worst "split decisions" I've ever seen. Why would anyone feel Munoz won that fight? He had his ass kicked the ENTIRE fight..


i agree but the important thing here is Okami still won. I was praying the Okami wouldnt get screwed and he wasnt so im happy with it. Still Peoples is god awful though..:thumbsdown:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm thinking that the Chael ass whooping ignited something in Okami. He had amazing control and composure even after taking very hard shots from a heavy handed puncher. 

I always like to wonder how competitive for the title this division would be if Silva weren't there.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Okami went to train with Sonnen after their fight, in order to improve his TDD, so you have to assume that he´s better now than before their fight.
That being said if Sonnen and Okami were to fight now, perhaps Sonnen wouldn´t be able to take him down that easy and the final result would come as something diferent!



Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm thinking that the Chael ass whooping ignited something in Okami. He had amazing control and composure even after taking very hard shots from a heavy handed puncher.
> 
> I always like to wonder how competitive for the title this division would be if Silva weren't there.


It would be like LHw div is now, after Bones the title the LHW div will be like current MW div situation.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> To be fair if Okami never fought Chael then Mark probably would have been able to get the takedown easier. Its Chaels ass whooping to Okami that stopped Mark from getting the TD.


That's actually a good point. Okami is smart enough to train for the TD properly. Love it when strikers stifle wrestlers. Having a few wrestlers in the game is koo, but if you have EVERY single fighter doing the same routine it gets a bit stale.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought it was ridiculous to call that fight a "split decision." Give me a break. A single takedown anda single knockdown make up for an entire fight of getting punched in the face and getting takedowns stuffed? Give me a break. Awful judging.

That being said, Okami looked good but I hope he's not getting to far from his wrestling. Sometimes guys in this sport start to fall in love with their standup. Okami is definitely getting better, but he's not a standup fighter. I want to see him continue to succeed.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Phew, it seems most of us agree on this one. 

I think this sucks for Okami, a split decision on your record does not look nearly as good as unanimous decision.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm glad most of us are on the same page here.

Imagine if Yushin stepped up his striking game a little more. I don't think anyone in the division except for Sonnen and MAYBE (just maybe) Marquardt can take him down as of right now and his chin doesn't seem to be bad either. I fact I think he's only been knocked out once early in his career and it was a TKO. If he had the proper standup to compliment his TDD he could be a real force in this division (more than he is already).


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SJ said:


> Phew, it seems most of us agree on this one.
> 
> I think this sucks for Okami, a split decision on your record does not look nearly as good as unanimous decision.


Getting the 'win' after getting KNFO by a nonsensical illegal strike rule looks worse.


----------

